# 7.3 deisel not getting fuel



## myron585 (May 7, 2011)

hello,
I have a 1998 ford e 350 van with a 7.3 powerstroke engine and its not getting any fuel.
when I turn the key on the wait to start light does not come on nor does the check engine run it test on start up that light dont come on . heres what I have done.
I changed the fuel pump because the neg terminal was rotted and I checked and tested the relays and fueses and they all test good. I still have no power to the fuel pump. It will run with ether and die when its gone.i also changed the cam shaft sensor because some said it could be that i dont know how if its not getting fuel anyway I would like help if any of you wonderful people could please help.
am I testing the wrong relays? is there a fues for the fuel pump under the dash in the panel oris the only one under the hood in the distribution box?
thanks myron


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you check the #22 maxi fuse under the hood? Don't use ether, it'll blow up.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Check that the HPOP reservoir is full.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Check the fuel pump shut off switch on either the drivers or passenger side kick panel.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuse #30 is the fuse for the fuel bowl heater, remove and check it for corrosion or replace if bad.


----------



## myron585 (May 7, 2011)

*reply*

sorry I forgot to mention I check the emergency shut off and it was good. I dont have a deisel manual I only have the gas version is the fuses for the fuel pump fuse and relays in the same spots? thanks for your help.
myron585


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The light not coming on has me thinking, but you might want to check out this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1306510#post1306510


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

I changed my fuel filter once and shorted out the fuel bowl heater which blew a fuse that showed the exact symtoms you desribed. It appears that the fuel bowl heater is on the same fuse as the main computer.


----------



## myron585 (May 7, 2011)

were is the fuse I dont have a deisel book only a gas one are the fuses in the same spots?
thanks myron585


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

Number 30 for fuel bowl as fordfisherman said. under the dash


----------



## myron585 (May 7, 2011)

bskiball;1307899 said:


> Number 30 for fuel bowl as fordfisherman said. under the dash


Thanks for the help ill let you know I'm confused I'm sorry I don't see where fordfisherman said #30 was under the dash? Anyway its all good and I do thank you both for Tue help


----------



## myron585 (May 7, 2011)

Ok i found that the number 6 fuse was blown and it keeps popping the fuse anyone know what it controls? 
Thanks
Myron


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Section 18-01: Wiring and Circuit Protection 1996 F-150, F-250, F-350, F-Super Duty Chassis Cab, Motorhome Chassis, and Bronco Workshop Manual 

DESCRIPTION AND OPERATION

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fuse Junction Panel
Each vehicle has a fuse panel that contains most of the fuses used in the electrical system. 

Location

The fuse panels for F-150, F-250, F-350, F-Super Duty Chassis and Bronco are located on the instrument panel behind an access door, left of the steering column. The location of the fuse panel for the Motorhome Stripped Chassis is up to the body builder. The fuse panel for these models is usually located under the instrument panel near the steering column. 

Fuse Panel, F-150, F-250, F-350, F-Super Duty and Bronco





Item Part Number Description 
1 14401 Wiring Assembly � Main 
2 14401 Fuse Panel 
3 14401 Wiring Assembly � Main 
4 � Fuse (3 Amp) DI Diesel 
5 14526 Circuit Breaker (20 Amp) 
6 14A254 Fuse Panel Bracket 
7 14526 Circuit Breaker (20 Amp) 
8 13350 Turn Signal Flasher Assembly 
9 N803876-S424 Screw 


Content 

The following circuit protection charts give the location and values of all the circuits containing fuses or circuit breakers. 

Fuse Panel, F-Series and Bronco






Fuse Protection Amps Circuits Protected 
1 30 Heater/A/C Blower 
2 30 Wiper/Washer 
3 3A Idle Switch (Diesel Only) 
4 15 Warning Buzzer/Chime Module, Exterior Lamps, Instrument Illumination, Trailer Exterior Lamp Relay 
5 10 Air Bag Restraint 
6 15 A/C Clutch, Diesel Aux. Fuel Selector a, Remote Keyless Entry 
7 15 Turn Lamps, Rear Window Defrost a 
8 15 Courtesy/Dome/Cargo Lamps, Electric Outside Mirrors, Speedometer Memory, Warning Buzzer/Chime Module, Overhead Console (Bronco) Sun Visor Illumination (Bronco) 
9 25 Power Point 
10 4 Instrument Illumination 
11 15 Radio, Radio Display Dim 
12 20 C.B. Power Door Locks, Electronic Shift Motor 4WD, Power Lumbar, Tailgate Power Window, Key Switch a, Power Driver Seat (SuperCab Only) 
13 15 Stop/Hazard Lamps, Anti-Lock Brake Module Memory Power (F-Series Only), Speed Control, Stop Sense for: Powertrain Control, Anti-Lock Brakes, Automatic Transmission Shift Interlock 
14 20 C.B. Power Windows, Tailgate Power Window, Instrument Panel Switch a 
15 20 Anti-Lock Brakes (F-Series Only) 
16 15 Cigar Lighter, Data Link Connector 
17 10 Warning Buzzer/Chime Module, Warning Indicators, Diesel Indicators a, Gauges, Tachometer, Transmission Control Switch 
18 10 Electronic Shift Module 4WD, Speedometer, Air Bag Restraint, Automatic Transmission Shift Interlock, Automatic Day/Night Mirror Overhead Console (Bronco), APCM (Diesel) 


a Indicates Diesel or Bronco functions only.


Fuse Panel, F-Super Duty Motorhome Chassis






Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
1 � Not Used 
2 30 Windshield Wiper/Washer, Internal Wiper/Washer 
3 � Not Used 
4 15A Instrument Panel Warning Lamps, PSOM, Warning Chime 
5 20A PSOM, Marker Lamps, Instrument Panel Lights Main Light Switch 
6 10A Body Builder Accessory Feed (Accessory and Run) 
7 15A Daytime Running Lamps, Turn Signal Lamp, Overdrive Cancel Switch, Brake Shift Interlock 
8 15A Body Builder Accessory Feed (Run Only) 
9 15 Hazard Lamps, Stoplamps, Brake Pressure Switch 
10 � Not Used 
11 � Not Used 
12 � Not Used 
13 5A Instrument Panel Illumination 
14 5A Radio Feed 
15 � Not Used 
16 � Not Used 
17 � Not Used 
18 � Not Used 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Section 18-01: Wiring and Circuit Protection 1996 F-150, F-250, F-350, F-Super Duty Chassis Cab, Motorhome Chassis, and Bronco Workshop Manual 

DESCRIPTION AND OPERATION

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Distribution Box
Location

F-Series and Bronco vehicles are equipped with a power distribution box located in the engine compartment on the left-hand fender apron. 

Content



F-Series Power Distribution Box, Diesel Engine Only






Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
1 20 Radio 
2 15 Ambulance (Diesel 215 Amp Generator/Voltage Regulator Only) 
3 30 Horn Relay, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Headlamp Flash-To-Pass 
4 25 Trailer Marker Lamps Relay, Trailer Backup Lamps Relay 
5 15 Backup Lamps, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Trailer Battery Charge Relay 
6 10 Trailer Right Stop/Turn Lamps 
7 10 Trailer Left Stop/Turn Lamps 



Maxi-Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
8 30 Injector Driver Module (IDM) Power 
9 30 Powertrain Control Module (PCM), PCM Power Relay, Electronic Transmission Control, Injector Pressure Regulator, Injector Driver Module 
10 20 See Fuses 15 and 18 (IP Fuse Panel), Starter Relay 
11 � Not Used 
12 20 Diode Current Flows from Fuse 22 to PCM Power Relay 
13 50 See Fuses 5, 9 and 13 (IP Fuse Panel) 
14 � Not Used 
15 50 See Fuses 1 and 7 (IP Fuse Panel) and Fuse 5 
16 � Not Used 
17 50 Generator Charge Indicator, Instrument Cluster. See Fuses 2, 3, 6, 11 and 17 (IP Fuse Panel) and Maxi-Fuse 22. Also See Circuit Breaker 12. 
18 30 Trailer Battery Charge Relay 
19 40 Main Light Switch, Headlamps 
20 50 See Fuses 4, 8 and 16 (IP Fuse Panel). Also See Circuit Breaker 12. 
21 30 Trailer Electronic Brake Control Unit 
22 20 Fuel Line Heater, 215 Amp Generator/Voltage Regulator, PCM Power Relay Coil, Glow Plug Controller 
Relay 1 Relay Powertrain Control System 
Relay 2 Relay Injector Driver Module (IDM) Relay 
Relay 3 Relay Horn 
Relay 4 Relay Trailer Tow or Dual Rear Wheel Running Lamps 
Relay 5 � Not Used 



F-Series Power Distribution Box, Gasoline Engine Vehicles Only






Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
1 20 Radio 
2 � Not Used 
3 30 Horn Relay, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Headlamp Flash-to-Pass 
4 25 Trailer Marker Lamps, Trailer Backup Lamps Relay 
5 15 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S), Backup Lamps, Trailer Battery Charge Relay, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Speed Control 
6 10 Trailer Right Stop/Turn Lamps 
7 10 Trailer Left Stop/Turn Lamps 



Maxi-Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
8 � Not Used 
9 30 PCM Power Relay, Powertrain Control Module (PCM) 
10 20 See Fuses 15 and 18 (IP Fuse Panel), Starter Relay 
11 � Not Used 
12 Diode 20 Diode Current Flows from Fuse 22 to PCM Power Relay 
13 50 See Fuses 5, 9, and 13 (IP Fuse Panel) 
14 � Not Used 
15 50 See Fuses 1 and 7 (IP Fuse Panel) and Fuse 5 (Power Distribution Box) 
16 20 Fuel Pump Relay 
17 50 Generator Charge Indicator, Instrument Cluster, See Fuses 2, 6, 11, 17 (IP Fuse Panel) and Maxi-Fuse 2. Also See Circuit Breaker 14. 
18 30 Trailer Battery Charge Relay 
19 40 Main Light Switch, Headlamps 
20 50 See Fuses 4, 8 and 16 (IP Fuse Panel). Also See Circuit Breaker 12. 
21 30 Trailer Electronic Brake Control Unit 
22 20 Ignition System, PCM Power Relay Coil 
Relay 1 Relay PCM Power Relay 
Relay 2 Relay Fuel Pump Relay 
Relay 3 Relay Horn Relay 
Relay 4 Relay Trailer Marker Lamps Relay 
Relay 5 Relay WOT Relay (4.9 California Only) 



Bronco Power Distribution Box






Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
1 20 Radio 
2 30 4WABS Relay No. 1 
3 30 Horn Relay, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Multi-Function Switch, Speed Control 
4 25 Trailer Marker Lamps Relay, Trailer Backup Lamps Relay 
5 15 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S), Backup Lamps, 4WABS, Trailer Battery Charge Relay, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL), Speed Control 
6 10 Trailer Right Stop/Turn Lamps 
7 10 Trailer Left Stop/Turn Lamps 



Maxi-Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
8 30 4 WABS Relay No. 2 
9 30 PCM Power Relay, Powertrain Control Module (PCM) 
10 20 See Fuse 18 (IP Fuse Panel), Starter Relay 
11 � Not Used 
12 (Diode) 20 Ignition System, PCM Power Relay Coil 
13 50 See Fuses 5, 9 and 13 (IP Fuse Panel) 
14 30 Rear Window Defrost 
15 50 See Fuses 1 and 7 (IP Fuse Panel) and Fuse 5 
16 20 Fuel Pump Relay 
17 50 See Fuses 2, 6, 11 and 17, Maxi-Fuse 22 and Circuit Breaker 14 
18 30 Trailer Battery Charge Relay 
19 40 Main Light Switch, Headlamps 
20 50 See Fuses 4, 8 and 16 (IP Fuse Panel). Also See Circuit Breaker 12. 
21 30 Trailer Electronic Brake Control Unit 
22 20 Diode Current Flows from Fuse 22 to PCM Power Relay 
Relay 1 Relay PCM Power Relay 
Relay 2 Relay Fuel Pump Relay 
Relay 3 Relay Horn Relay 
Relay 4 Relay Trailer Marker Lamps Relay 
Relay 5 Relay 4WABS Relay No. 2 



F-Super Duty Motorhome Power Distribution Box






Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
1 15 Cigar Lighter 
2 20 Headlamp Flash-to-Pass, Daytime Running Lamps (DRL) Module 
3 20 Horn Relay, Speed Control 
4 20 Body Builders Battery Accessory Feed 
5 15 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S), Backup Lamps, Blower Motor Relay 
6 10 Speed Control (Main Power to Module) 
7 � Not Used 
8 � Not Used 



Maxi-Fuse Position Amps Circuits Protected 
9 � Not Used 
10 � Not Used 
11 20 Transmission Range Sensor, Starter Motor Relay, Ignition Control Module 
12 Diode PCM Relay 
13 30 PCM Relay, Fuel Pump Relay, E4OD Transmission, Engine Controls 
14 60 Ignition Switch 
15 � Not Used 
16 50 Blower Motor Relay 
17 60 Headlamps, Main Light Switch, PSOM, Exterior Lamps, Interior Lamps 
18 20 Fuel Pump Relay, Fuel Sender 
19 � Not Used 
20 � Not Used 
21 � Not Used 
22 20 Ignition Control Module, Ignition Coil, Distributor, Radio Capacitor, PCM Relay Coil 
Relay 1 Relay PCM Power Relay 
Relay 2 Relay Fuel Pump Relay 
Relay 3 Relay Horn Relay 
Relay 4 Relay Blower Motor Relay 
Relay 5 � Not Used 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*2000F350 Superduty Lariat4x4 CC Shortbox*

Hello, does anyone out there plow with this specific year and size of truck?
We are considering placing a Western Pro Plus 7'6" -w- wings. It isn't much longer than the newer Reg Cab flatbeds- either Ford or GMC. Overall length is 20' give or take an inch.


----------

